# Winter mit Klickpedalen sinnvoll oder Irrsinn ?



## Pacecar3 (30. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,  

nachdem ich dieses Jahr das erste mal im Winter aktiv bin und nun mal wieder zum x-ten mal Sau kalte Füße bei 4 Grad hatte frage ich mich ob man im Winter überhaupt ohne SPD Winterschuhe fahren kann. Ich sträube mich auch >150€ für Schuhe auszugeben die ich vermutlich nur ein paar mal benötige, würde es aber zähneknirschend machen wenn es nur so geht.

habe daher auch schon mal bei Shimano geschaut und da gibt es einen SH-MW701 (~160€) und ein SH-MW501 (~120€) hat jemand eventuell einen davon und kann mir sagen wie der ist und auch eventuell was der Unterschied der Schuhe ist.

Grüsse und Danke 
Marco


----------



## Svartaperlan (30. November 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach wirst du auch mit den Winterschuhen irgendwann kalte Füße haben. Das Problem ist das die Cleats eine Kältebrücken zum Fuß bauen. Sicher ist es mit solchen Schuhen besser als mit normalen Klicks. Wenn du aber empfindliche Füße hast, solltest du im Winter vllt auf Flatpedale und Winterschuhe setzen. 
Ich persönlich setze Überschuhe und Isosohlen ein, bei mir reicht das zum Glück ne ganze Weile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (30. November 2020)

Hi Marco,


Pacecar3 schrieb:


> (...) dieses Jahr das erste mal im Winter aktiv bin und nun mal wieder zum x-ten mal Sau kalte Füße bei 4 Grad hatte frage ich mich  (...)


Wenn Du schon bei vier Grad (ich vermute das sind immer noch plus, also das was man in der Oberpfalz _Sommer_ nennen wuerde) kalte Fuesse bekommst, dann wuerde ich eher empfehlen, Du besorgst Dir fuer den Winter solide Stiefel in *gross und weit* genug, so dass dicke Socken rein passen und Deine Fuesse *trotzdem* noch Bewegungsspielraum haben (denn wenn es eng wird schnuert das die Durchblutung ab und Du frierst erst recht) und faehrst im Winter *ohne* Click.

Das Problem bei Click ist die Kaeltebruecke durch die Stahlklammer.
Also musst Du dieses Problem eliminieren.

Und das sage ich als absoluter Click-Verfechter. Fuer mich (Ue-50) sind Clickpedale eine der groessten Innovationen die ich miterleben durfte im Laufe meines Radlerlebens. LED waere noch in dieser Liga, Nabendynamos gab es ja im Prinzip schon vorher, und Scheibenbremsen zumindest bei Kraftfahrzeugen 😄


----------



## Pacecar3 (30. November 2020)

Die Idee mit den Stiefeln hatte ich auch und habe heute mal normale Pedale verbaut und teste dies am WE mal mit meinen Wanderschuhen (auch wenn diese nicht optimal sind). Ich befürchte jedoch das dies bei weitem nicht so gut ist wie die klickpedale 

Die Füsse sind auch meistens die erste Stunde ok und dann wird es immer kälter, nach 2h ist es noch aushaltend aber dies kann ja nicht Gesund sein. vermutlich beschleunigen mein älterer Shimano MTS dies auch um einiges da die sehr luftig sind.


----------



## ChrisCrash (30. November 2020)

Kenne das Prolem auch. Aus meiner Sicht sind auch wasser- und damit windfeste Socken wie bspw. Sealskins nicht zu vernachlässigen. Die bauen auch schon recht dick, was entsprechend auch mehr Distanz und Isolierung zur Aussenhaut des Schuhs bringt.

Wenn es ganz kalt ist und ich unbedingt raus "muss", klebe ich mir zudem gerne so Taschenwärmer-Dinger in den Schuh.

So war ich auch schon bei Minus 10 Grad unterwegs und es war ok (<> gut). Allerdings mit FiveTen Kestrels , die per seh etwas robuster gebaut sind. 

Vielleicht kannst Du so aber auf dedizierte Winterklickshuhe verzichten und im Sale einfach günstig robuster gebaute ergattern, mit denen Du dann mit ein paar wie den oben genannten Tips gut über die Runden.kommen könntest.


----------



## Greatdisaster (30. November 2020)

Hast Du schon Überschuhe ausprobiert ?
Mit meinen Winter Neopren Überschuhen kann ich auf extra Winterschuhe verzichten aber ich fahre selten wenn es deutlich unter 0°C geht.
Für richtig kalte Tage habe ich diese einmal Zehenwärmer..


----------



## maggus75 (30. November 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ich vermute das sind immer noch plus, also das was man in der Oberpfalz _Sommer_ nennen wuerde


Ebenfalls Oberpfälzer   .


Also ich fahre immer nur mit normalen Schuhen, habe aber immer auch das Problem mit den kalten Füßen im Winter. Beim Rest klappts mit wamhalten. Die Füße selbst bewegen sich halt nicht und sind von allen Seiten für die Kälte zugänglich, das ist quasi wie wenn du bei der Kälte 1-2h auf einem Fleck stehst.

Bin jetzt zwei Winter mit älteren halbhohen normalen Winterschuhen gefahren, mit zwei paar Socken und Gamaschen drüber. Sohle war sehr griffig und auf Plattformpedalen keinerlei Probleme. Waren aber irgendwelche 0815 Schuhe, recht warm haben die nicht gehalten. Bis 2h gings aber in dem Setup grade so (um die 0 Grad rum).
Bin damit übern letzten Winter trotzdem gut 2500 km geradelt (O - O), nur mal so als Größenverhältnis.


Für diesen Winter habe ich mir vom Decathlon wasserdichte Winter Wanderstiefel geholt. Wieder HALBHOCH, keine Ahnung ob das richtig ist, denke aber mit hohen Stiefeln ist der Fuß zu hoch und fest drin und bei normalen kann dir leichter Schnee reinfallen oder auch nur Schlamm/Wasser reinspritzen. Die ganz günstigen kosten um 30 Euro, hab ein bissl mehr ausgegeben (ca. 53 Euro). Zwei Fahrten um 0 Grad bisher, nur ein paar normale Socken an und passte, Freitag 3h und gestern knapp 2h. Leicht kalte Zehen, aber nicht unangenehm ausgekühlt.

Bevor jetzt die Markenjünger aufschreien, für das Geld gibts nix gescheites. Fahre jetzt den dritten Winter eine 30 Euro Fahrrad Winterjacke vom Decatlon, also mehrere tausend KM bei Wind, Wetter, Schnee, Schlamm mit günstigen Lauf Klamotten als Layer drunter. Die Teile, vor allem auch die Jacke, sehen aus wie am ersten Tag und sind ständig in der Wäsche... Daher hätte ich zum "nur auf dem Pedal stehen" auch fast die ganz günstigen ausprobiert.


EDIT: zu Gamaschen/Überschuhen.
Habe von Vaude Neopren und so ne Art Regen Überschuhe.
DIe Neopren merkst du schon, dass die dämmen. Jedoch saugt sich das Material bei feuchtem Wetter voll und irgendwann hast nen nassen Klumpen am Bein, der erst recht kühlt.
Die anderen Überschuhe sind halt dünn, aber annähern ne zeitlang dicht. Halten Wind ab und Nässe, Isolierwirkung aber nahe Null. Habe für ne 3h Tour mit dem Gravel auch schon mal beide übereinander angezogen.


----------



## jack_steel (16. Dezember 2020)

Hier gibt's dazu auch ne Menge zu lesen:
Welche Winterschuhe für Flats? | Seite 15 | MTB-News.de (mtb-news.de)


----------



## Stompy (18. Dezember 2020)

Pacecar3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich dieses Jahr das erste mal im Winter aktiv bin und nun mal wieder zum x-ten mal Sau kalte Füße bei 4 Grad hatte frage ich mich ob man im Winter überhaupt ohne SPD Winterschuhe fahren kann. Ich sträube mich auch >150€ für Schuhe auszugeben die ich vermutlich nur ein paar mal benötige, würde es aber zähneknirschend machen wenn es nur so geht.


Fürs wirkliche Mountainbiken würde ich auch von teuren Winterschuhen abraten. Auch wenn die warm halten ist das ja nicht das einzige Klick-Problem im Winter. Wenn mal Schnee rumliegt oder der Matsch tief ist setzt sich das im Klickmechanismus fest und ist wirklich nervig. Bin früher auch im Winter Klicks gefahren, aber mit Flats und Zustiegschuhen macht das einfach mehr Spaß.


----------



## Tom33 (18. Dezember 2020)

Lege dir unter die Zwischensohle mehrere Lagen Alufolie - das isoliert. Dazu Merinosocken und Überschuhe, so hält man es auch unter Null mehrere Stunden aus, auch mit Klickies.


----------



## Deleted 499340 (18. Dezember 2020)

Klickpedale sind auch im Sommer Irrsinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (18. Dezember 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Lege dir unter die Zwischensohle mehrere Lagen Alufolie - das isoliert. Dazu Merinosocken und Überschuhe, so hält man es auch unter Null mehrere Stunden aus, auch mit Klickies.


Nope, Alu ist einer der besten Wärmeleiter. Es wird nicht umsonst bei Kühlkörpern verwendet. Wärme kann man übrigens auch nicht isolieren, sondern nur dämmen (sprich den Wärmedurchgang hemmen).


----------



## jack_steel (18. Dezember 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Nope, Alu ist einer der besten Wärmeleiter. Es wird nicht umsonst bei Kühlkörpern verwendet. Wärme kann man übrigens auch nicht isolieren, sondern nur dämmen (sprich den Wärmedurchgang hemmen).


Ähm Rettungsdecke kennst du? Biwak-Sack auch?


----------



## slowbeat (18. Dezember 2020)

Leute, hat einer von euch mal bemerkt, dass man bei Minusgraden zwar noch recht zuverlässig aus SPD Pedalen rauskommt, aber rein dann gern mal eher nicht? 

Dafür braucht es halt nur n bissl Eis am Pedal. Geht schnell und nervt tierisch. 
Hab irgendwann komplett auf flat umgestellt.


----------



## FitRad (19. Dezember 2020)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Ähm Rettungsdecke kennst du? Biwak-Sack auch?


Die Rettungsdecke basiert darauf, dass sie die Wärmestrahlung reflektiert, dazu sollte sie möglichst nicht zu eng am Körper anliegen.


----------



## jack_steel (19. Dezember 2020)

FitRad schrieb:


> Die Rettungsdecke basiert darauf, dass sie die Wärmestrahlung reflektiert, dazu sollte sie möglichst nicht zu eng am Körper anliegen.


Richtig. Genau deshalb glaube ich dass Alufolie unter der Schuheinlage auch funktionieren kann.


----------



## Toolkid (19. Dezember 2020)

Rettungsdecke ist mit Aluminium bedampfte PU-Folie. Es gibt auch Schuheinlagen die eine dünne Schicht Aluminium haben, eben um Wärmestrahlung zu reflektieren. Rettungsdecken dämmmen in erster Linie durch das eingeschlossene Luftpolster. Eine Wolldecke würde besser warmhalten, die packt hat deutlich größer.
Bei


Tom33 schrieb:


> mehrere Lagen Alufolie


überwiegt die Wärmeleitung im Material. Verbunden mit den Cleats baust du dir da eine hervorragende Kühlung in die Schuhe.
Dicke Socken und dicke Schuheinlagen helfen besser und zwar wieder durch die eingeschlossene Luft. Deswegen werden auch Häuser nicht mit Alufolie sondern dicken Styrodurplatten gedämmt.
Für besonders kalte Tage kann man sich noch so kistalisierende Handwärmer auf die Zehen packen, am besten in die Socken.
Letzlich bleibt die Frage, ob man überhaupt dicken Socken und Einlagen in die allgemein recht eng geschnittenen Klickschuhe bekommt. Schuhe für Flats haben da erfahrungsgemäß etwas mehr Platz und haben von Haus aus etwas mehr Polsterung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin so mehrere Winter gefahren und es ist deutlich besser. Kann man ja easy ausprobieren... Folie, Sohle und Merinosocken.

Solche Sohlen gibt es sogar fertig zu kaufen.


----------



## FitRad (19. Dezember 2020)

Außerdem kann man die Alufolie schnell herausholen, wenn Gates oder Chemtrails auftauchen!


----------



## BenMT (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre meine 5ten Freerider auch bei -4 Grad für mehrere Stunden (habe 1 Std Anfahrt zum Berg, meine kürzeste Runde dauert 4 Std). Ich habe dünne Merino Socken an und darüber noch die Endura Thermolite 2 Socken. Hab keinerlei Probleme mit den Zehen, ausser es ist extrem Windig.


----------



## tobi2036 (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre nie mehr ohne Klickies im Schnee. Mit normalen Schuhen würde ich nur abrutschen, und aus den Klicks komme ich im Bedarfsfall eh sofort raus. Zur Kältebrücke helfen sehr gute Merinosocken, wenn nötig auch mit Untersocken unter den Merinos. Da bleibt es flauschig warm, auch für ein paar Stunden.


----------



## BenMT (20. Dezember 2020)

Was fährst du für Pedale? In meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren bis auf einen alle Flat und es hat noch nie jemand gesagt dass er im Schnee Probleme mit dem Abrutschen hat.


----------



## tobi2036 (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre die klassichen, entweder XTR M9100 oder XT8100. Sind eh robust, und verstopfen auch nicht so schnell mit der Schneepampe. Und im Bedarfsfall wird mit dem Fuß während der Fahrt draufgeklopft.


----------



## Cycliste17 (20. Dezember 2020)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls Oberpfälzer   .
> 
> 
> Also ich fahre immer nur mit normalen Schuhen, habe aber immer auch das Problem mit den kalten Füßen im Winter. Beim Rest klappts mit wamhalten. Die Füße selbst bewegen sich halt nicht und sind von allen Seiten für die Kälte zugänglich, das ist quasi wie wenn du bei der Kälte 1-2h auf einem Fleck stehst.
> ...


Kann ich unterbieten! Laufjacke von Netto (mit dem Hund) für 20€ vor vielen Jahren gekauft. Farbe: helleres blau und titangrau. Die war recht dünn aber schön warm. Damit bin ich Mitte Dezember bei minus 10 Grad und Wind an der Nordsee gewesen und nicht gefroren! Nach ein paar Jahren wurde sie aber winddurchlässiger. Windstopper Hosen werden nach einigen Jahren aber auch durchlässig.
Man kann mit günstigen Klamotten auch Glück haben, es muss nicht immer Gore, Assos für 250,- plus sein.
Winterschuhe für die kurze Zeit habe ich noch nie gekauft. Neopren Überschuhe reichten bis einige Grad unter Null. Wenn es noch kälter ist, wird es durch den Fahrtwind wieder zu kalt. Da braucht's dann eine Lage winddichten Stoff.
Bei den Pedalen habe ich mit Eggbeater und ähnlichen Konstruktionen gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch wenn die Cleats in Eis eingepackt waren bin ich noch ins Pedal gekommen.
Vorgestern hatte ich im Radladen versucht Überschuhe über Laufschuhe zu ziehen. Leider gabs nichts grösseres als XXL. Mit Laufschuhen und Flatpedalen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Wanderschuhe oder Stiefel sind doch etwas zu schwer beim Radfahren.


----------



## pacechris (20. Dezember 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Klickpedale sind auch im Sommer Irrsinn!


Seit 27Jahre keine Probleme damit 🤔


----------



## tobi2036 (20. Dezember 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Klickpedale sind auch im Sommer Irrsinn!




Niemals


----------



## Cycliste17 (20. Dezember 2020)

Auf meinem Stadtrad habe ich auch keine Klickies und bin froh darüber. Auf dem MTB, Rennrad, Bahnrad bin ich aber froh über diese Erfindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenMT (20. Dezember 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Kann ich unterbieten! Laufjacke von Netto (mit dem Hund) für 20€ vor vielen Jahren gekauft. Farbe: helleres blau und titangrau. Die war recht dünn aber schön warm. Damit bin ich Mitte Dezember bei minus 10 Grad und Wind an der Nordsee gewesen und nicht gefroren! Nach ein paar Jahren wurde sie aber winddurchlässiger. Windstopper Hosen werden nach einigen Jahren aber auch durchlässig.
> Man kann mit günstigen Klamotten auch Glück haben, es muss nicht immer Gore, Assos für 250,- plus sein.
> Winterschuhe für die kurze Zeit habe ich noch nie gekauft. Neopren Überschuhe reichten bis einige Grad unter Null. Wenn es noch kälter ist, wird es durch den Fahrtwind wieder zu kalt. Da braucht's dann eine Lage winddichten Stoff.
> Bei den Pedalen habe ich mit Eggbeater und ähnlichen Konstruktionen gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch wenn die Cleats in Eis eingepackt waren bin ich noch ins Pedal gekommen.
> Vorgestern hatte ich im Radladen versucht Überschuhe über Laufschuhe zu ziehen. Leider gabs nichts grösseres als XXL. Mit Laufschuhen und Flatpedalen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Wanderschuhe oder Stiefel sind doch etwas zu schwer beim Radfahren.


Ich fahre Gripgrab mit Schuhgröße 47. Ich denke 48 stellt kein Problem dar, evtl geht 49 auch noch.


----------



## ragazza (20. Dezember 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Seit 27Jahre keine Probleme damit 🤔


Eher ohne 😁


----------



## Tobiwan (20. Dezember 2020)

Wie geschrieben ein paar Lagen Alu-folie unter die Sohle, neopren-Socken und wenn ganz kalt wird noch Überzieher für die Schuhe. Socken + Überziehen bekommst du ab ca. 50€


----------



## pacechris (20. Dezember 2020)

ragazza schrieb:


> Eher ohne 😁


❓


----------



## ragazza (20. Dezember 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> ❓


Ich hätte Probleme ohne Klickpedale


----------



## pacechris (20. Dezember 2020)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich hätte Probleme ohne Klickpedale


Achso, ja 👍


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2020)

Pacecar3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich dieses Jahr das erste mal im Winter aktiv bin und nun mal wieder zum x-ten mal Sau kalte Füße bei 4 Grad hatte frage ich mich ob man im Winter überhaupt ohne SPD Winterschuhe fahren kann. Ich sträube mich auch >150€ für Schuhe auszugeben die ich vermutlich nur ein paar mal benötige, würde es aber zähneknirschend machen wenn es nur so geht.
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich fahre die MW 701 und kann dir sagen das die Füsse ohne weiteres auch darin kalt werden können.

Ich fahre beides Flats und Klickpedale und wechsle ohne weiteres zwischen beiden Systemen. Ich bin jetzt normal nicht so kälteempfindlich ( liegt vielleicht an der isolierenden Fettschicht  ) aber was ich merke ist das ich mit den MW701 ein wenig länger die Temperatur zu halten. Bis 0 Grad kann ich so 2-3 Std fahren ohne kalte Klüsen zu kriegen, wenns durchschlägt dann wirds aber auch genauso unangeneh wie bei den Sommertretern. Ich fahre die dann auch mit dicken Skisocken oder Merionosocken. Früher hab ich auch schonmal sone Eisen/Aktivkohe heizsohle eingelegt, ging auch dann bis 4 Std war aber jedesmal ne Sohle in den Müll, auch nicht so prickelnd.

Wenns richtg kalt mit Eis und Schnee hat machen Flats schon mehr Sinn. Die Kälterbrücke Cleat ist einfach weg und man kann die Füsse merklich wärmer halten, wenn man keinen Megagrip m Pedal braucht kann man auch nen groben Wanderstiefel anziehen. Dann hat man auch nix mit festgefrorenen Cleat-verbindung am hut und man ist wenns glatt wird auch mal schnelle mit dem Fuss unten. Auf den Flats fahre ich den 5/10 EPS, den gibs aber leider kaum noch


----------



## ragazza (20. Dezember 2020)

ich fahre auch den ganzen Winter *mit Klickpedalen*. Schwierig finde ich Klickis erst, wenn ich in Gruppen in technischem Geläuf unterwegs bin und oft angehalten wird. Im normalen Lauf ist mir die Jahreszeit egal.
Ein paar Ratschläge für warme Füsse, ich bin selbst furchtbar verfroren:
Als Einlagesohlen habe ich meist Lammfell. Als Schuhe habe ich *Northwave arctic*, siehe Bild. 




In meiner Zweitwohnung habe ich das *Nachfolgemodell des Arctic* stehen (mit dem hohen Neoprenschaft und dem *Boa-Verschluss*). Von diesem muss ich *dringend abraten*, er ist saukalt und der Verschluss hat eine unterirdisch schlechte Ergonomie.
Über die Schuhe trage ich bei Temperaturen unter 5°C Schuhspitzen aus Neopren.



Darüber ziehe ich die Überschuhe von Chiba:



Wichtig finde ich, dass alles *einfach an- und auszuziehen ist*. Ich habe auch Überschuhe aus Neopren, warm, aber in der Handhabung ein Horror.
Mit dieser Ausrüstung fahre ich auch mehrere Stunden bei Kälte draussen. Da kommen dann eher Probleme wie genügend Trinkflüssigkeit zum Vorschein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2020)

Klickpedale sind grade in rutschigen Bedingungen von Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (20. Dezember 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Klickpedale sind grade in rutschigen Bedingungen von Vorteil


ich glaube, das ist auch viel Gewohnheit. Ich kam ursprünglich vom Rennrad und habe sofort mit Klickies angefangen. Bin aber auch aus Interesse öfters mit Flats gefahren. Für mich sind halt die Klickis das Wahre. Sogar die Profi-Downhiller fahren sowohl als auch.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre mit Klickies den Northwave Himalaya. Habe den Schuh in einem Angebot um 149;- Euro (September 2019) erstanden und ein zweites Paar für einen anderen Stamdort zum Superschnäppchen  von 99,- Euro (Ende März 2020). 

Ich bin SEHR zufrieden mit dem Schuh.

Ist super easy anzuziehen, ist gefüttert, sehr bequem, hält auch Nässe super aus und hat eine tolle Sohle.

Habe frauentypisch Eisklötze, sobald es 5 Grad bekommt. Habe eine gute Nummer größer genommen und auf die normalen Einlagen noch Lammfelleinlagen gegeben. Fahre mit Merinodocken bis zu 5 Stunden, ohne zu frieren. Gehts für längere Zeit in den Minusbereich, habe ich noch meine beheizbaren Socken. Bin aber sehr kälteempfindlich.

Auch bei Schnee und Eis kein Problem mit den Clicks.

Hier der Link zum Schuh:








						Northwave
					

Powered by PrestaShop




					www.northwave.com


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2020)

ragazza schrieb:


> ich glaube, das ist auch viel Gewohnheit. Ich kam ursprünglich vom Rennrad und habe sofort mit Klickies angefangen. Bin aber auch aus Interesse öfters mit Flats gefahren. Für mich sind halt die Klickis das Wahre. Sogar die Profi-Downhiller fahren sowohl als auch.



Natürlich. Ich bin im Spätsommer von Jahren Clickies zurück auf Flatpedals. Macht mehr Spaß, aber sicherer bin ich mit Clickies, außer es ist sehr viel Luft unter den Reifen beteiligt oder es ist sehr steil-stufig und verwinkelt.


----------



## mtb62 (22. Dezember 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Wenn Du schon bei vier Grad (ich vermute das sind immer noch plus, also das was man in der Oberpfalz _Sommer_ nennen wuerde) kalte Fuesse bekommst, dann wuerde ich eher empfehlen, Du besorgst Dir fuer den Winter solide Stiefel in *gross und weit* genug, so dass dicke Socken rein passen und Deine Fuesse *trotzdem* noch Bewegungsspielraum haben (denn wenn es eng wird schnuert das die Durchblutung ab und Du frierst erst recht) und faehrst im Winter *ohne* Click.
> 
> ...


Klasse, ich mag deine Beiträge.
Scheinbar fahre ich aber die richtigen Schuhe, meine Füsse bleiben auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen bis zu drei Stunden Fahrradfahren trotzt Cleats warm und trocken.
Das ganze hängt aber wohl zu sehr von der Indiviualität des Einzelnen ab.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre im Winter meine Shimano SH-XM9 mit Einlegesohle https://www.reno.de/reno-thermo-einlegesohle-70352/ und Wintersocken von Craft. Wenns Wetter richtig greislig wird kommen noch Überschuhe drüber:
https://bbbcycling.com/de_de/bws-04-hardwear
Erst kürzlich erprobt bei -3°C und 4,5h Fahrtzeit mit viel Matsch an wärmeren Flecken 
Äh und ja natürlich mit Klickpedalen. Am Fully sind zwar Flats dran, das wird in der Jahreszeit aber kaum bewegt. Alle anderen Räder haben Klick.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre den hier und bei uns hat es aktuell 10 cm gepressten Schnee. 





__





						Winter Mountain Bike Shoes - Artica X5 - Fizik
					

Artica X5 is the perfect winter Off-Road cycling shoe for warmth, comfort, protection and performance riding in even the coldest, wettest conditions off-road.




					www.fizik.com
				





Ein- und ausclicken ist zusammen mit dem Time Pedalen überhaupt kein Thema. 
Bis 0°C ist der Schuh angenehm, drunter wird's schon langsam etwas kühl; hängt aber auch davon ab, wie fest man ihn zuschnürt. 
Sein größter Bonus ist aber: Er ist absolut wasserdicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich fahre den hier und bei uns hat es aktuell 10 cm gepressten Schnee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die wären meine erste Wahl gewesen, hätte ich meine XM9 nicht "winterfest" machen können.


----------



## Reinki (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe im Winter immer Probleme mit den Füßen, bzw. allem voran mit den Fußspitzen. Habe so einiges durch. SPD Winterschuhe, dicke Überschuhe aber auch warme Wanderschuhe mit Flat Pedal. so nach zwei Stunden ist immer Ende. Die Füße werden mangels Bewegung einfach zu wenig durchblutet.

Seitdem ich sowas nutze ist Ruhe.


			https://www.amazon.de/HeatPaxx-Fu%C3%9Fw%C3%A4rmer-Display-Paar-Wei%C3%9F/dp/B003OE4IEI/ref=pd_lpo_200_t_2/260-9025531-3247241?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B003OE4IEI&pd_rd_r=b9ff45f6-c321-4d4c-923e-82300d86a18c&pd_rd_w=jBR9I&pd_rd_wg=nyd47&pf_rd_p=d5c9797d-0238-4119-b220-af4cc3420918&pf_rd_r=9CY3F6RKB2N3N0Z5K2XW&psc=1&refRID=9CY3F6RKB2N3N0Z5K2XW
		




			https://www.amazon.de/HEAT-COMPANY-Fu%C3%9Fw%C3%A4rmer-Stunden-extrad%C3%BCnn/dp/B076619G67


----------



## on any sunday (22. Dezember 2020)

Mit anständigen Schuhen für Flat Pedale hat man abseits der Pedale auf Schnee und Eis keinen Spaß.


----------



## Bener (22. Dezember 2020)

Welcher Winter eigentlich?!

Heutzutage geht der verlängerte Herbst doch direkt wieder in den Frühling über.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Dezember 2020)

Stimmt. Viel Winter haben wir nicht. Zum Glück!


----------



## zweiheimischer (22. Dezember 2020)

naja, geht so bei uns.
und bleibt, auf 1000 m hamma 50 zanti. im tal, 600m nu immer 20-30.
die zwei tag weihnachtstauwetter tan eahm nix. ;-)

sunnseiten weniger, scheint ja jeden tag der glutmugel.




zum thema: was sein klicks? kann man das rauchen?


----------



## DanielBerlin (6. Januar 2021)

Northwave Rebel 2 Schuhe, Shimano Überschuhe, die nur gegen Wind und Wasser schützen und einfache Radsocken hielten bei 0 Grad 4h warm. Kein Anflug von Kälte gemerkt. 2h im Dreck(Fotos) gespielt und je 1h An- und Abfahrt.


----------



## NKunze (17. Januar 2021)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Klickpedale sind auch im Sommer Irrsinn!


Was für eine idiotische Ansage!
Nur weil es für DICH so aussieht, ist es noch lange keine universelle Wahrheit.
Ich selbst fahre praktisch ausschließlich mit Klicks, Rennrad wie MTB, Sommer wie Winter, Trail wie XC, Marathon wie Kurzstrecke. Und gerade heute war ich auf tief verschneiten Landstraßen und Feldwegen unterwegs, und ständig froh über den "Vollkontakt" zum Gerät. Dreimal musste ich unvorhergesehen kurz raus, und hatte nie Probleme mit den Ausklicken. Ich liebe es, so sicher mit dem Rad verbunden zu sein. Aber ich würde NIE behaupten, das müsste für jeden Fahrer so gelten wie für mich!

Also tu Dir und uns allen hier den Gefallen und behalte solche Einseitigkeiten und Voreingenommenheiten für Dich. Sprich von DEINEN Erfahrungen, aber lass andere ihre eigenen machen!

Gruß
Nico


----------



## NKunze (17. Januar 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Klickpedale sind grade in rutschigen Bedingungen von Vorteil


Bin vollkommen bei Dir. Ich verliere nie den Kontakt zum Pedal, auch wenn das Rad unter mir mal etwas unvorhergesehen reagiert. So kann ich - meiner Wahrnehmung nach - selbst dann noch weiter kurbeln - und damit das Rad aufrecht und kontrollierbar halten - wenn ich bei Flats längst von Pedal runter wäre, sei es nun abgerutscht oder instinktiv abgesetzt. Und die Fussposition ist auch konstant korrekt. Ich jedenfalls möchte darauf nicht mehr verzichten!


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2021)

NKunze schrieb:


> Bin vollkommen bei Dir. Ich verliere nie den Kontakt zum Pedal, auch wenn das Rad unter mir mal etwas unvorhergesehen reagiert. So kann ich - meiner Wahrnehmung nach - selbst dann noch weiter kurbeln - und damit das Rad aufrecht und kontrollierbar halten - wenn ich bei Flats längst von Pedal runter wäre, sei es nun abgerutscht oder instinktiv abgesetzt. Und die Fussposition ist auch konstant korrekt. Ich jedenfalls möchte darauf nicht mehr verzichten!



So und nicht anders. Im Sommer ist es mir fast egal, aber im Winter sind Clickies einfach angenehmer, schneller, sicherer (Glatteis außen vor).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (18. Januar 2021)

Anton_Vermon schrieb:


> ja, ich denke auch, dass das Produkt gut ist


Manche sagen so, manche so...


----------



## ScoMTB (19. Januar 2021)

Als Notlösung schlage ich vor, die Sommerschuhe eine Nummer größer als üblich zu tragen und dicke Socken zu tragen, wenn nötig sogar zwei dicke Socken, was auch möglich ist. Persönlich denke ich, dass es empfehlenswert ist, eine Ausrüstung zu haben, die einen warm hält, wenn man an kalten Tagen biken möchte, auch wenn der Preis hoch ist. Natürlich brauchst du nicht die teuersten Schuhe, hauptsache einfach etwas, das zu deinen Füßen passt.


----------

